

Integration of Twitter - JLaramie

Do you think Twitter will ever integrate with emergency services?  It could get involved with telematic systems in automobiles to communicate through GPS/Navigation screens the location of emergency vehicles to reduce the number of crashes with the public...<p>What do you think?
======
ErrantX
Are there an appreciable number of crashes with the public to make this worth
while?

~~~
JLaramie
Yes, there are several hundred crashes nationwide. Largely, people cannot see
or hear the flashing lights/sirens...

It would definitely be something worth investigating...I'd be happy to talk
more if you are interested!

